# What liquid fert with shrimp?



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

I ran out of liquid fert and im just lookin for some input on some good ones out there, i just got the one the guy in the fish store gave me but i think my ghost shrimp might of had some trouble with it.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Seachems flourish is pretty good


----------

